# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام بازاریاب مجرب و با تجربه ترجیحاً آشنا به برنامه نویسی دات نت

## مهدی کرامتی

شرکت نوین رسانه جهت تکمیل پرسنل نیاز به چند بازاریاب مجرب و باتجربه با پورسانت و درآمد عالی دارد.

شرایط همکاری:

ظاهری آراسته و تجربه کافیداشتن لپ تاپداشتن روابط عمومی بالا

پس از تایید فرم همکاری از طرف مدیر شرکت دوره آموزشی جهت آشنایی با محصولاتی که قرار است بازاریابی شود برگزار می شود . 
متقاضیان همکاری می توانند جهت تکمیل فرم ها و تحویل مدارک در ساعت اداری از ساعت 11 صبح الی 16 به آدرس "خیابان ملک نرسیده به شریعتی - بن بست میرمجتهدی - پلاک 1 - واحد 4 مراجعه فرمایند.
مدارک مورد نیاز:

فتوکپی کارت ملی

تلفن تماس: 77631494

----------


## ya30ien2

مدیر عزیز من نمیدونم این آگهی مربوط به چه شهری هستش
و اینکه باید بازاریاب اهل همون شهر باشه یا در جاهای دیگه هم نیازمند هستن؟

----------


## na_des

> مدیر عزیز من نمیدونم این آگهی مربوط به چه شهری هستش
> و اینکه باید بازاریاب اهل همون شهر باشه یا در جاهای دیگه هم نیازمند هستن؟


دوسته عزیز این ادرسی که دادن ماله تهرانه و بر این اساس احتمالا بازاریاب هم در همون تهران نیاز دارن

----------


## gta0007

با سلام خسته نباشين

بصورت رايگان بازديد کننده وبسايت شمارو افزايش ميديم
  سايت اسکاي رنک (سامانه افزايش سريع بازديد و بهبود رتبه السکا) تنها سايت اسکاي رنک چنين فرصتي به شما داده تا رتبه وبسايت خود رو در السکا بالا ببريد پس از همين حالا در سايت عضو بشين و آدرس وبسايت خود رو تو پنل کاربريتون اضافه کنيد و به بازديد اتومات و خريد بازديد بپردازيد موفق باشيد
http://skyrank.ir/
09397951796

----------


## kianooshv

میشه توضیح بیشتر بدید آیا پارو وت میشه
http://www.niazmandiha.net
مجله اینترنتی نیازمندیها

----------


## laminar2837

شما می توانید با درج آگهی خود در پورتال درج آگهی رایگان نیازکاو  بازدهی بالایی از تبلیغ خود دریافت دارید.
آگهی رایگان

----------


## music509

حقوق چقدر هست و ساعات کاری؟

*آموزش سه تار | آموزش تار*
*آموزش ویولن*
*آموزش کمانچه*
*آموزش سنتور*
*آموزش پیانو*
*آموزش دف*

----------


## babak5040

سلام کار واگذار شده یا هنوز پابرجاست اگر هست لطفا حقوق و ساعت کاری را بفرمایید یا پیام بفرستید باتشکر

----------


## shikano

هنوز نیاز دارید؟

----------


## shikano

اشتباه شد ببخشید

----------

